
  The Programmer's Food Pyramid  - iamelgringo
http://osteele.com/archives/2008/01/programmers-pyramid
======
plinkplonk
I would draw the "pyramid" differently (with reading exemplary code higher up
for example, and "writing about code" on the bottom), but it is an interesting
idea.

But I am curious, do you spend significant time reading "master level" code? I
have gained much by analyzing code from Peter Norvig and PG, but I have a
feeling I don't do this enough.

------
comatose_kid
Oliver is a sharp guy - I recall his company (AlphaMask) demoing their nice 2D
lib (on a 68000 based palm IIIc) to us when I worked at VM Labs.

------
edw519
I would add one more item at the bottom, bigger than anything else, "Deciding
What to Write"

